# What’s in YOUR sorority?



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

How many gallons is your tank?
How many lovely betta ladies do you have?
What other fish do you house with them?


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

29 gallons
6 females (maybe more by tomorrow) haha
10 neon tetras
3 cory catfish


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

10 gallons
6 females 
3 Oto cats


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

Wow love your tank. What is an Oto cat?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

An oto is a catfish. Nice tank!!!


----------



## Delenatii (Nov 25, 2009)

Elaina, love your tank. It is very cute.


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks. I love the little oto cats. I used to be more of a cory fan, but since I've had my oto's I love em!


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

No one else had a sorority?


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

I will by Xmas, 10 gallons with 4 girls and A snail. or two, I have two now.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

my tank is 55 gallons and i have 43 females 2 albino corys and 3 otos










i change about 20 gallons a week so ammonia doesnt build up with this many girls


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Beautiful tank!!


----------



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

My sorority is 10 gallons, with just 6 females. They seem pretty happy by themselves. =) My 7th female is kept in a tank by herself because she's too aggressive.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

My sorority is a 20 long, currently I have 7 females, a lone rasbora whom I've had for a while(had more but they have since passed on), a snail, and I had a clown pleco but I haven't seen him for a while....


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

i wonder what happened to the clown pleco?? dragonfish


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I honestly have no clue....usually I'd see him every few days or so and I'd almost always see him when I rearranged the tank, but the past two times I've moved things around there has been no sign of him....and its been a good month or so since I saw him at all. ; Hes rather small and there are little caves he could hide in.....I don't know, I've heard of them disappearing for extended periods and then suddenly reappearing...I'm hoping thats just it.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

wow......i hope he turns up


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I have in this one 6 girls, a mystery snail, and one oto its 10 gallons:








In this one I have 4 girls, a mystery snail, 7 playts, 7 swordtail, 2 fancy guppys, 7 cory cats, 1 Oto, and 4 Glofish there are also about 10 babys fish from either the playts or swords not sure which. LOL This is a 44 gallon tank.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

i love those tanks amanda


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks Christina. The 44 gallon now has the castle and bridge that I got from you in it my mom really liked them and they look great in there. I am looking forward to seeing your new set up for Chiclids if you do it. I may get a pair of German Rams for the 20 gallon long I got from you I have to research it a little more but I think they would work and they have a pair at the good LFS right now. I think they are very pretty.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

oh u have to post pics! id love to see how u set it up

ya i have alot more research to do before i decide about the cichlids


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I have a 10 gallon tank with 7 girls, though I don't recommend this.

There are 3 Ghost Shrimp and two males that are temporarily there in breeding boxes until I can buy them a home.


----------



## BerrysBetta (Dec 14, 2009)

If I were to add other fish to my betta sorority, what are the most compatible? I hear that some fish are good for maintaining a clean tank; which fish are these? I really want to focus on cleanliness as much as possible.


----------



## janleo54106 (Oct 26, 2009)

I've heard cory cats are good tank mates even for male bettas and I believe they are bottom dwellers so they'll help keep the tank clean.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

you could have cors or otos with females, no problem


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

here's what they look like cories like to school though


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I have a 35 gal tank 4 girls, 3 gold dust mollies, 1 platy, and three otos


----------



## damo2904 (Nov 16, 2009)

I have a 100 litre tank & includes:

8 Female Siamese
4 Rummy Nose Tetra
6 Neon Tetra
1 X-Ray Tetra
1 Guppy
2 Hatchet Fish
1 Chinese Butterfly Fish
2 Panda loaches
2 ****** Loaches


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

I have a ten gallon tank with five females adn four otos


----------



## Synthisis (Jun 4, 2009)

29 gallon tank
Had 6 females---- Now only 1
4 Danios
4 Scissor Tails
4 guppies
6 Cory Cats
1 Pleco

Usually I would change 15 gallons of water a week to keep the levels steady and the amonia low.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

edit to my previous post I only have 3 otos


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

*How many gallons is your tank?*
10 Gallons *

How many lovely betta ladies do you have?*
I Have had 6 at most. Currently I have 5. *

What other fish do you house with them?
*I have kept Dalamation Mollies, Rosey Red Minnows, Ottos, and Ghost Shrimp.

Currently, I am just housing the 5 Bettas, with possibly 1 ghost shrimp left, after I moved i only saw i remaining. *

Water changes:
*One weekly water changes of 30% or 3 gallons. Have had a few random deaths, no idea why.... I saved one though once i saw her taking on the same symptoms as the other 2 that had died. Now she is healed up and back in as happy as a clam 

Here are a few pics of the sorority after just starting it up, this was months and months ago, it is MUCH different now, only real plants, and only the cave on the left and the big statue on the right. I cant wait to get updated pics, but i am still unpacking from my move last monday. 






































































































The whole tank, as of months ago.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I used to have one but as my females got to be around a year old they ripped each other to shreds.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

AlexXx, your blueish CT female looks like my VT zelda


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

i love the pic of the betta and shrimp checking each other out lol


----------



## Set (Jan 17, 2010)

12 gallon planted tank, one female betta (not sure the specific type) and five harlequin rasboras. Everyone's getting along... so far


----------



## 1stAquarium (Jan 4, 2010)

I have 2 female bettas, 2 platies, 2 balloon mollies, 3 fully grown guppies and various guppy fry in my 29 gallon. Will soon be adding my 2 cherry barbs and my BN catfish. Love everyone's tanks!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

1stAqarium: you should probably get 2-3 more female bettas. 2 females will eventually fight with each other because they are battling for dominance.


----------



## 1stAquarium (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh really? I didn't know that  
What is a good number to have? They have been fine so far, when/why do they start fighting?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

4-5 is a good number to have. As I said above, two will constantly battle for dominance. If you have 5 the aggression will be spread out.


----------



## Kitch3ntools (Jan 17, 2010)

5 females (2 CTs 3 VTs) and 2 ghost shrimp lol i had 5 but well my dominant female made one a snack 1 died and the other is missing (it was really small) lol i plan on getting some snails soon


----------

